# Once Upon A Time



## Noomi

Best freaking show on TV at the moment.

We have about 6 episodes to go until the finale of season 1. Cannot wait for season 2. Love it, love it, love it!!!

Good, clean, no swearing, no sex, suitable for children...what more could you want?

And that Ginnifer Godwin, she's pretty hot - for a girl.


----------



## Katzndogz

I missed the first few episodes, but love that show.  Rumplestiltskin is my favorite.

If you like Once Upon A Time, then Grimm is another good choice.


----------



## Noomi

We don't have that here, at least not on free to air TV. I will look out for it, though.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Robert Carlyle's just an amazing actor, Rumplestiltskin is easily the best character in the whole show. Always though Ginnifer Goodwin and Jennifer Morrison looked alike, but never so much in this show. Casting was spot on, I'd say. 1st season of this show was quite good. Looking for to the 2nd.


----------



## Noomi

Carlyle is so thin, though! In some episodes, he is so thin it looks like they've edited him or something to make him appear smaller.

But he is one of the best actors I have seen.


----------



## malwan

Hello Friends
My name is Albert jani ..
First " Once Upon A Time" has the most amazing storyline ever.i	
missed the Some episodes, but love that show. Rumplestiltskin is my favorite.
If you like Once Upon A Time, then Grimm is another good choice.
The "Once Upon A Time" amazing on this TV Show.

________________________________________________________________


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> Best freaking show on TV at the moment.
> 
> We have about 6 episodes to go until the finale of season 1. Cannot wait for season 2. Love it, love it, love it!!!
> 
> Good, clean, no swearing, no sex, suitable for children...what more could you want?
> 
> And that Ginnifer Godwin, she's pretty hot - for a girl.



No sex? Did you miss the extra marital affair between Mary Margaret and David?


----------



## Noomi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best freaking show on TV at the moment.
> 
> We have about 6 episodes to go until the finale of season 1. Cannot wait for season 2. Love it, love it, love it!!!
> 
> Good, clean, no swearing, no sex, suitable for children...what more could you want?
> 
> And that Ginnifer Godwin, she's pretty hot - for a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sex? Did you miss the extra marital affair between Mary Margaret and David?
Click to expand...


They didn't have sex though lol!

I would have loved it if Regina and David got it on though...pity he turned her down!


----------



## Unkotare

Don't you people make any of your own TV programs down there?


----------



## Noomi

Unkotare said:


> Don't you people make any of your own TV programs down there?



We do, but the Australian public doesn't always embrace them. We have our soaps that have been running for 20 years, and a couple other shows, but that's it.

OUAT is the best thing to come from the US in ages - next to Homeland.


----------



## Unkotare

There are a lot of good actors from Australia. Why can't you produce some decent TV?


----------



## Noomi

Unkotare said:


> There are a lot of good actors from Australia. Why can't you produce some decent TV?



We do. Blue Heelers, All Saints, Rush, Packed To The Rafters, Winners And Losers...all were/are huge raters. All Aussie made and staring Aussies!


----------



## Dajjal

Dear Noomi, I have an Australian friend for you. I have known her for years on several forums.
She calls herself pixkill. Here is the forum she posts on, and I will post this link to her.

myasshurts.freeforums.org &bull; Login


----------



## Noomi

Mental health forum? There is nothing wrong with my mental health...


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good actors from Australia. Why can't you produce some decent TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do. Blue Heelers, All Saints, Rush, Packed To The Rafters, Winners And Losers...all were/are huge raters. All Aussie made and staring Aussies!
Click to expand...




Oh yeah! You know which of those are popular all over the world?





Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah.................


----------



## Noomi

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good actors from Australia. Why can't you produce some decent TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do. Blue Heelers, All Saints, Rush, Packed To The Rafters, Winners And Losers...all were/are huge raters. All Aussie made and staring Aussies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! You know which of those are popular all over the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah.................
Click to expand...


Most Aussie shows aren't. Same as shows made in most other countries - you guys wouldn't have heard of them.


----------



## Misty

Have you ever seen rake?  I love cleave. Richard roxburgh. He is a great actor too. 

I love once upon a time but I think I'm a season behind.  The hunter was my favorite cuz of his dang handsome face. Lol. And he had no heart. That was so sad.


----------



## Misty

I think I've watched all of season one. Maybe I'm not behind. I have to check my secret tv watching source


----------



## Papageorgio

Misty said:


> I think I've watched all of season one. Maybe I'm not behind. I have to check my secret tv watching source



Misty please keep posting, love the avatar.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best freaking show on TV at the moment.
> 
> We have about 6 episodes to go until the finale of season 1. Cannot wait for season 2. Love it, love it, love it!!!
> 
> Good, clean, no swearing, no sex, suitable for children...what more could you want?
> 
> And that Ginnifer Godwin, she's pretty hot - for a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sex? Did you miss the extra marital affair between Mary Margaret and David?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have sex though lol!
> 
> I would have loved it if Regina and David got it on though...pity he turned her down!
Click to expand...


They have a daughter, and a grandson, they have sex.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good actors from Australia. Why can't you produce some decent TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do. Blue Heelers, All Saints, Rush, Packed To The Rafters, Winners And Losers...all were/are huge raters. All Aussie made and staring Aussies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! You know which of those are popular all over the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah.................
Click to expand...


Wilfred is pretty hilarious though.

As for Once Upon a Time, it's not bad. Probably the best new show from last season, but I thought a lot of episodes were not that great. The finale was excellent though.


----------



## Unkotare

I can't remember the last time I 'followed' a TV series.


----------



## busybee1980

I need to see this show. I tried Grim and hated it


----------



## Misty

Papageorgio said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've watched all of season one. Maybe I'm not behind. I have to check my secret tv watching source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty please keep posting, love the avatar.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I get more rep points for my boobs than I do for my posts. Lol


----------



## Misty

busybee1980 said:


> I need to see this show. I tried Grim and hated it



Grimm is a different kind of show. It's darker but I agree that OUAT is better. 

I wish snow white didn't have those big ears though.


----------



## Papageorgio

Misty said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've watched all of season one. Maybe I'm not behind. I have to check my secret tv watching source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty please keep posting, love the avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I get more rep points for my boobs than I do for my posts. Lol
Click to expand...


I like your posts to. I'm not entirely one dimensional.


----------



## Noomi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sex? Did you miss the extra marital affair between Mary Margaret and David?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have sex though lol!
> 
> I would have loved it if Regina and David got it on though...pity he turned her down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a daughter, and a grandson, they have sex.
Click to expand...


Regina has no biological children? Snow and James/David have Emma.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have sex though lol!
> 
> I would have loved it if Regina and David got it on though...pity he turned her down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a daughter, and a grandson, they have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regina has no biological children? Snow and James/David have Emma.
Click to expand...


They are the same people, that is the entire premise of the show. That means they had sex. after they got married, and then he married another woman. Isn't that bigamy? I know the story is a fantasy, but there is no reason for you to be delusional.


----------



## Noomi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a daughter, and a grandson, they have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regina has no biological children? Snow and James/David have Emma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same people, that is the entire premise of the show. That means they had sex. after they got married, and then he married another woman. Isn't that bigamy? I know the story is a fantasy, but there is no reason for you to be delusional.
Click to expand...


Erm...

Regina/Evil Queen - no biological kids, but one adopted
Snow/MM and James/David - one child, Emma

Regina has no biological children. She is Snow/Mary's stepmother and had nothing to do with James/David.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina has no biological children? Snow and James/David have Emma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the same people, that is the entire premise of the show. That means they had sex. after they got married, and then he married another woman. Isn't that bigamy? I know the story is a fantasy, but there is no reason for you to be delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erm...
> 
> Regina/Evil Queen - no biological kids, but one adopted
> Snow/MM and James/David - one child, Emma
> 
> Regina has no biological children. She is Snow/Mary's stepmother and had nothing to do with James/David.
Click to expand...


My bad, I shouldn't post in the early morning. 

They still had sex though.


----------



## Misty

Papageorgio said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misty please keep posting, love the avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I get more rep points for my boobs than I do for my posts. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your posts to. I'm not entirely one dimensional.
Click to expand...


Lol well that's good to know. I hate flat men.


----------



## Noomi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the same people, that is the entire premise of the show. That means they had sex. after they got married, and then he married another woman. Isn't that bigamy? I know the story is a fantasy, but there is no reason for you to be delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...
> 
> Regina/Evil Queen - no biological kids, but one adopted
> Snow/MM and James/David - one child, Emma
> 
> Regina has no biological children. She is Snow/Mary's stepmother and had nothing to do with James/David.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad, I shouldn't post in the early morning.
> 
> They still had sex though.
Click to expand...


Lol, that is okay - but Regina and David never had sex. She came on to him (when she invited him over for tea, with the intention of sleeping with him and breaking him and Snow/Mary up, but he refused and left.


----------



## Misty

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...
> Regina/Evil Queen - no biological kids, but one adopted
> Snow/MM and James/David - one child, Emma
> Regina has no biological children. She is Snow/Mary's stepmother and had nothing to do with James/David.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I shouldn't post in the early morning.
> 
> They still had sex though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, that is okay - but Regina and David never had sex. She came on to him (when she invited him over for tea, with the intention of sleeping with him and breaking him and Snow/Mary up, but he refused and left.
Click to expand...


I'm too lazy to back and read the other posts about this lolol but if we are arguing about no sex in OUAT, regina and the hunter had sex. And I envied her. Heehee


----------



## Noomi

Misty said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I shouldn't post in the early morning.
> 
> They still had sex though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that is okay - but Regina and David never had sex. She came on to him (when she invited him over for tea, with the intention of sleeping with him and breaking him and Snow/Mary up, but he refused and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to back and read the other posts about this lolol but if we are arguing about no sex in OUAT, regina and the hunter had sex. And I envied her. Heehee
Click to expand...


Yes, but David/James wasn't the hunter, and that was what I was saying.


----------



## tinydancer

Dajjal said:


> Dear Noomi, I have an Australian friend for you. I have known her for years on several forums.
> She calls herself pixkill. Here is the forum she posts on, and I will post this link to her.
> 
> myasshurts.freeforums.org &bull; Login



I'd kill to get an update on Corrie. On a day to day not out of the Daily Mail. I get nothing now. 
No tv whatsoever. I thought at first it would be ok. But you learn to like certain programs and it hurts when you lose them. 

Radio one more time though comes thru. It's unreal. Bless these souls who are on radio. They are all I have left.


----------

